# M1A Troy Industries build



## Cabbage Head (Mar 27, 2008)

I finally received my Troy Industries, M14 Modular Chassis System.  Went with the MagPul stock and MAID grip.

For a scope, Pride Fowler, Rapid Reticle RR800.  Great scope.  Has a reticle set up to engage targets out to 800m.

For a mount and rings - I like the Talbot QD setup.  It allows you to take off your scope and either use you iron back up's or a CQB optic (like an AimPoint or a EoTech). All you have to do is have another setup of the CQB optics on rings: remove one and put the other on.  No loss of zero. Will be testing that one!!!!

For iron back up sights, I went with the Troy Industries sights.  

Waiting for an AimPoint.  Till it comes in I will work between the Pride Fowler, Rapid Reticle and the iron sights.

Here are some pic's.  You all will have to wait till I get some time to sight it in.  Will be busy for a couple days.

Here are the pic's!!!!


----------



## pardus (Mar 27, 2008)

Even though they are the worst photos in the universe, it's a nice rifle!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 27, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Even though they are the worst photos in the universe, it's a nice rifle!



Do I look like and Evidence Tech???  I am a gun guy!


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice...I have 5.56 upper I'm willing to trade for it. Think it over...


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hell yeah... nice build..

Nothin like gun porn


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet looking bang stick.


----------



## Chad (Mar 28, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Do I look like and Evidence Tech???  I am a gun guy!



Maybe you can bribe one?

...just sayin'.

Chad


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 28, 2008)

Chad,

Thanks for letting me meet John Pride.  It was truely a pleasure to talk to him and see what he and you are doing.  Your rifle scopes are the best thing to come to the market for those who are doing the job!

I hope that we can meet again and I owe you one!  

Now to see how I can spend my Dept's $$$$ on new rifle scope's..


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 28, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Nice...I have 5.56 upper I'm willing to trade for it. Think it over...



You have my offer already.  No more, however it may be less...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice rifle. 

Since you've got the rail, I'd go with a LaRue CompM2 mount for your Aimpoint. The RAS mount is low enough, but if you want it mounted a bit higher then the LT 150 or LT 129 might fit your needs. I use the LT 129 (Cantilever) on all my AR's.

In fact I like the Troy so much that when I do get around to purchasing an M1A/M14 I'd like to convert to this type of chassis right away. Nice rifle.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 28, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> You have my offer already.  No more, however it may be less...



Damnit!

Couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 28, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'd go with a LaRue CompM2 mount for your Aimpoint.



With the Talbot QD system you use the same base for everything. All thats needed is to push two buttons (that lock it in place), pull back on the scope/rings and its off the base.

Replace with whatever red dot system your using. Its a great concept that allows for multi use for a long gun. 

I like having my red dot sights closer to me so the system should work without needing anything else. Well, other than my getting both the red dot sight and rings.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 28, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> With the Talbot QD system you use the same base for everything. All thats needed is to push two buttons (that lock it in place), pull back on the scope/rings and its off the base.
> 
> Replace with whatever red dot system your using. Its a great concept that allows for multi use for a long gun.
> 
> I like having my red dot sights closer to me so the system should work without needing anything else. Well, other than my getting both the red dot sight and rings.



I'm going to have to check out this mounting system.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 29, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'm going to have to check out this mounting system.



I will have a range report on the set up within a couple weeks.  Sorry, my schedule is so filled up all I have time to do is sight in the irons and basic bore sight the scope at our outdoor 25yrd range.

The farthest I can go out to is at another range and that gives me 300yards.  I will take the scope off a couple times to check loss or no loss of zero.

So far, just how the rifle fits in the pocket and the ease of looking at the irons/scope is much better than the fiberglass stock that was on it.


----------



## WillBrink (Mar 29, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Even though they are the worst photos in the universe, it's a nice rifle!



Hot sh*& stuff there. What would such a set up be designed for, counter sniper mostly?


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> What would such a set up be designed for, counter sniper mostly?



Nope, use a sniper to remove a sniper, i.e. bolt gun.

This is more of a marksman's weapon i.e. engaging multiple targets accuratly to longer distances than other members of a unit can.


----------

